# Inter 66



## Chad C. (Nov 8, 2014)

My grandfather had this for ever and i just found it and he had given it to me. Still working on making it look nice and fixing a few bolts and sliders but for the most part it works Ive developed a few photos with it and they have turn out nice. Has anyone else seen this before? I know it was made in Czechoslovakia and that's where my knowledge stops.


----------



## Designer (Nov 8, 2014)

I can envision one of those turned into a table lamp.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 8, 2014)

I used to own this very same enlarger..  it was actually a nice little unit (Do you have the condenser for it?) and worked very well for doing 35mm up to about 8x10, but the column was a little too short for anything larger.  Not really much to day about them other than, 'nice, basic enlarger', from the mid 70s.


----------



## Chad C. (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes i have the condenser  like i said it was my grand fathers it had been his attic for many year covered up with a bunch of other cameras when i get around to it ill post some more id like to share what i have and id like to learn more about what i have i shoot film photography but i am still a baby to film photography


----------



## Chad C. (Nov 8, 2014)

I would like to use this some day would anyone know where i could get the 8mm film from?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 8, 2014)

Freestyle did carry either 8mm or Super 8, not sure if they still do. Home | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

I think it might be Super 8 that's being made, 8mm was an earlier film size and I think it was actually two strips of film side by side that ran thru the camera, turned, went back thru to expose the other side. Super 8 I believe is just one strip that runs thru the camera.

If you're interested in getting into film photography you might look at  Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide , they do a podcast, have tutorials on topics from how to load/use different cameras etc., and have a fairly active Flickr discussion group.


----------



## PWhite214 (Nov 16, 2014)

Freestyle does have 8 mm and super 8mm film Black and White Film | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

Phil


----------

